# Garantieabwicklung RM



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

aus gegebenem anlass eine frage: gilt bei ersatz des rahmens wieder die volle garantie, oder nurmehr die restgarantie, die der alte rahmen noch gehabt hätte?


----------



## Dämon__ (5. November 2007)

Meines Wissens, gilt die Garantie ab Verkauf Datum!
Und wird nicht verlängert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. November 2007)

Restgarantie...


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

das find' ich aber einen eher bescheidenen service...


----------



## Catsoft (5. November 2007)

Eher "normal"


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. November 2007)

das war garnicht auf RM bezogen, die vorgangsweise an sich finde ich nicht gerade kundenfreundlich. aber egal, ich wollte nur die info, danke!


----------

